# Mill Gauge



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Mill Gauge - 

1) Which do I buy?

2) Where do I buy it?

3) How do I use it?

Cheers!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Depends what you want. I wet film gauge costs a couple bucks, you put it in wet finish and read the numbers by looking which notches touch the finish or leave marks behind in the finish. To figure out dry film thickness, you just multiple the WFT by the % solids in the finish and you have DFT.

If you want to be able to measure DFT on existing wood surfaces that are already finished, plan on spending about $2,000.00 for a nifty little ultrasound probe reader machine. I want one. Do no need one, but would like one. If you get the good model it will even tell you how thick the various layers of finish are if they are different enough that the machine can pick it up.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

WFT gauge you may be able to get for free. PPG has free ones at their show booths.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.ktagage.com/level2.asp?category_ID=5


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.defelsko.com/p200/positector200.htm

Here you go for all the bells and whistles.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> Mill Gauge -
> 
> 1) Which do I buy?
> 
> ...


A course in spray technoligy helps. You will learn all about solids and how much materials shrink while they dry. Also you will learn how to master your spray so you can take any paint and spread it to the mil thickness you desire. Its really cool stuff when you can spread paint from 160 sq ft to 540 sq ft on any substrate with any paint or the like.

For example you want to spread flat wall on drywall your doing a wall that is 8' x 10' you are using a 621 so you know that you have to make 20 passes in a minute so you will move the gun 8' in 3 seconds and you will be spreading the paint at 160' a gallon, this is the theory. Works on all kinds of substrates with all kinds of paints. I do knoiw I have been passing specified coatings inspections on every type of Gov. job for decades. it just takes time to study your PDF's and use the right tip for the job. 

Another thing I have always wanted is a air driven rig because its easier to count the cycle rate of the machine and you know exactly how much material your putting out. Old trade secret. Dry gauge is for the Inspection part of the job. Wet gauge is for the Tech applying the paint.

Good luck and happy hunting. Rob


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Couldn't have asked for better replies. Thanks ya'll.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

here ya go


----------

